# Deadlift Pb



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Just wanted to brag about my deadlift today another Pb. As you can see the weight is not huge, but as described in my journal iv only been doing deads for 2 months maybe, i have had a left knee replacement and suffer bad arthritis. Spent years with legs bandaged up and many many surgeries so never thought id be able to do it. My legs are still weak but getting there now and as you can see the beginning of the lift is very difficult for me due to weak hamstrings and quads but managed to get it up there then nailed it in the top half my back being pretty strong due to years of compensating for bad legs. Just wanted to share it with the board, onwards and upwards for me. No knee straps no belt gloves or chalk very pleased. Only 130kg on the bar but i started at 80kg not even 2 months ago so this time next year i might be shifting respectable weights! lol!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You know it doesn't count as a lift when you just look at the bar right....?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ah ah click on the picture it should work.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pmsl con!


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You know it doesn't count as a lift when you just look at the bar right....?


click the pic it opens the video :thumb:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/MATTBRANDI/?action=view&current=P1030431.mp4


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Well done mate. Knee replacement sounds pretty nasty. How old are you out of interest?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Im 30 in Jan. I had the knee accident back in 03 many surgeries then finally replacement in 07 and suffered from arthritis since then in feet knees and lower back but things are improving.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I hope it continues to improve along with your lifts. Good luck.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

My hope is i can start to shift some serious weights before my knee replacement wears out! I was young when had it done and they only have a limited lifespan. Maybe another 5 or 6 years left in it.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

good luck with it all


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

fitdog said:


> My hope is i can start to shift some serious weights before my knee replacement wears out! I was young when had it done and they only have a limited lifespan. Maybe another 5 or 6 years left in it.


What happens after, do you have to have more surgery?

Well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well to be honest when i had it done i was told they would have to graft it all together next time so there will be very little movement but im hoping there will be some new technology to help my out by the time it comes we shall see.

Hows my form and technique? looking back im quite happy with it and quite sure i could have lifted more.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Nice lift and good form

Keep at it


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Will be doing a few working sets on deadlift today, going to try get my hips a little lower so i use my legs a little more, hopefully this will help me lift more, having watched a few of the ripptoe videos he doesnt like the hips to be too low but definitely lower than mine in the video.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You know it doesn't count as a lift when you just look at the bar right....?


sh1t that means i cant deadlift my car:cursing:

Well done op


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Did deadlifts unfortunately i was training on my own the gym was dead so had no one to watch my technique. I did working sets 10kg less than my 1rm in the video and felt good and strong tried to use my legs more but i am feeling it more in my back so next week back to training with my brother so someone can tell me what my form looks like.


----------



## Neoteny (Sep 6, 2005)

Deadlifts isnt my best - best I have done is probably 260 for one rep.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats bloody young to have a knee replacement. Did you have a full knee replacement or have the ligaments done. 130 is a good lift for someone with a full replacement.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I was lucky i did not damage any ligaments in the accident i have had the knee cap rebuilt with metal and plastic and a big percentage of my whole knee joint replaced with metal, i had the operation done in bristol there were not many surgeons willing to do the op at my age.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Im not surprised many did not want to do it, usually dont do it on many young people cos its only guaranteed for like 20years. I ripped the ligaments in my knee and had them replaced with hamstring (doc done them wrong) plus got the cartlidge wearing away. They were talking bout future knee replacements and artritus before i hit 40, which aint what you want to hear at 20.

Your injury sounds more serious than mine but but no doubt your lifts will keep improving, week after week, i worked up to 200kg pb before i stopped training a few months back. Just make sure you have a good leg session in your routine as building up your leg muscles will hold your knee together much better and help your replacement.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Trying to use my legs more and get my **** lower here is the video not massive difference but maybe a little improvement in technique.

As you can see again top half of lift is very easy for me very fast and felt light if i can improve on the lower half id be shiffting a lot more weight so i did a working set standing on some blocks and felt my quads qorking much much more.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Smashed another pb 160kg today felt good theirs more in the tank, looking back i should have reset after nudging the bar forward at the beginning by mistake and maybe held it in the upright position for longer but wont be long before i get that 200kg goal


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Making it look easy mate:thumb: :confused1:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Easy felt like i crapped my self! lol! Trying to work on the bottom half of the lift i struggle in the initial phase but once the weight past my knees i find it easy.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi mate, I don't like how you're thrusting before you start the lift. It's taking away from your set-up, which is the part your need to work on most - judging by your videos.

Set-up should be about putting your body in a position where it can apply the most explosive power to the floor. Arch your back and stick your arrse out more, you should be sitting back a little more than you are in the vids. While you work on your set-up, start your lift from a stationary position - you can add your Andy Bolton thrusts in later.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Yes cheers for the advice dont know why i do the thrusts its habit and a mental thing to get me psyched up will try nip that in the bud!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

fitdog said:


>


WTF!

That's the same gym I go to! lmfao

Never seen you there mate I don't think, but then again I don't ever see anyone using the squat rack for anything apart from military press.

I'm on 160kg deadlift for 5 reps at the moment too mate. I'm using straps though.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ah ah i dont train there all the time but my brothers do but think i will join its a bit better than the gym i normally train in!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Haven't looked at this for a long time but here is my recent video comparing from end 2010, progress has been slow and steady on deadlifts, as is to be expected with a knee replacement but pulled 197.5kg this week and pretty sure i will be breaking the 200kg mark next week.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Good lift mate.

How do you build uo to that weight, warm up set then singles all the way up to 1rm?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Loads of warm ups, then 100kg x8-10, 140x4 170x2 180x1 then 197.5kg.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

IMHO I dont think his back is that bad, there is some thought about that a slight rounding of the back is actually suited to some people and enables them to lift better while giving no adverse effects... although the hopping up and down thing before you lift needs to stop mate, too much energy wasted...


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Tbh there is next to know rounding of the back there the form doesnt look too bad at all, i can not sit into it anymore than i do due to my knee. And the hoping thing i agree needs to stop!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done, I broke my a plateau on deadlift this week back to 165kg


----------

